# Bringing doggie to USA



## weedaisy (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before, I'm new here!
I wanted to know about bringing my pet dog to the USA from UK. I am going over there (UK) in February and would love to bring her back with me. She's fit and healthy apart from a touch of arthritis. Any tips/ advice? Thank you!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USDA - APHIS - Import and Export
this will give you access to the actual requirements. pls go through it with your vet to make sure vaccinations are within the given timeframe from time of entry. should you plan to return with your dog also consult the vet about eu and uk requirements such as eu pet pass.


----------

